# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Ở Buôn Mê Thuột cũng có món Gỏi Sứa ngon tuyệt - Quán ngon Buôn Mê Thuột

## uykha12

Vị giòn sần sật của sứa bông trắng tinh, giòn rụm,  vị chua ngọt của  nước trộn lẫn chút vị chát của chuối xanh, vị chua của khế xanh, vị bùi  bùi của mè lạc... Chắc chắn bạn sẽ rất thích món ăn   đặc trưng miền biển, dân dã mà lạ miệng này.

  Gỏi hải sản, gỏi gà, gỏi cá chắc quá quen với các bạn thích ăn món gỏi  nhưng chắn chắn món gỏi sứa thì chắc nhiều người chưa được thưởng thức.  Món gỏi sứa rất quen thuộc với các tỉnh ven biển nhưng   trên cao nguyên mà ăn được món này là cực khó ấy nha

*Món gỏi sứa* chế biến không hề đơn giản. Trước hết,  sứa phải trải qua khá nhiều công đoạn chế biến mới ra được từng miếng  tròn tròn, trắng tinh, giòn rụm . Miếng sứa có màu trắng   này được gọi là sứa chân - vì cắt ra từ chân con sứa, ăn giòn như gân  và sụn. Sau khi rửa sạch bằng nước đun sôi để nguội, vắt ráo nước, thì  người ta đem trộn sứa với chuối chát, khế hoặc cóc xanh,   ít hành khô và lạc, thêm chút rau thơm nữa. Thế là có giòn ngọt của  sứa, có chua của cóc xoài, có vị chát của chuối xanh, thêm tí bùi bùi  của lạc và mùi thơm của rau... Ăn rất lạ miệng và ngon. Có   thể ăn kèm cùng với bánh đa, chấm mắm ruốt Huế hoặc muối tiêu chanh  đều rất ngon. Gỏi sứa cũng đặc biệt hợp với thời tiết mùa hè nóng nực vì  thanh thanh mát mát, không gây cảm giác ngán. 




  Rải lên trên một ít chuối chát, khế xanh, lạc hành khô và rau thơm, Ăn kèm bánh đa, mắm ruốt Huế, rất ngon và lạ.

  Tôi đã ăn món gỏi sứa này ở *CÀ TE QUÁN, 62A Lê Thánh Tông, Thành phố Buôn Mê Thuột (Quán đã dời đến địa chỉ mới tại 158 Lê Thánh Tông, Thành phố Buôn Mê Thuột)*. Tôi là người Nha Trang nên món này quá quen thuộc với tôi nhưng cách chế biến món này ở đây phải   nói là rất ngon, đậm đà, hợp khẩu vị, khác với các quán khác mà tôi từng ăn trước đây.

  Nếu có dịp tới quán đừng quên gọi thử món gỏi sứa này nhé. Bên cạnh  đó, quán cũng có rất nhiều món ngon khác như Ếch Um Cà Đắng, Cơm Chiên  Cá Mặn, Lẩu Mực Kim Chi, Bò Cuộn Cải Xanh....sẽ làm bạn   ghiền khi ghé ăn đó

  Mách bạn:

  - Sứa có hương vị đặc trưng riêng nên cũng có người ăn được và có  người không ăn được, nếu người bị lạnh bụng thì món sứa không phải là sự  lựa chọn. Tuy vậy, nếu ai đã ưa thì không thể quên khi đã   ăn sứa lần đầu.

  - Không chỉ là món ăn lạ, ngon miệng, sứa còn là món ăn rất tốt cho cơ  thể, giải nhiệt, chữa chóng mặt, nhức đầu nhất là trong cái nắng sớm  đầu hè. Đặc biệt đối với phụ nữ có thai, người đang cho   con bú thì đây là liều thuốc hữu hiệu chống lại chứng nóng trong do  căng sữa gây ra.

*Bản đồ đến quán*

----------

